
Show HN: FAQ.camp – a FAQ builder with functions to optimize your FAQ - Benjamiski
https://faq.camp/
======
mnkypete
This is a great idea. We are already using Zendesk for our main product, but I
could see me using that for side projects, as it's much less bloat!

